# Happy 1000 "Postbirthday", jacinta!



## DDT

Well, just dropping a line to thank you for being so nice and helpful in these forums!








DDT


----------



## Artrella

Bueno!!! Felicidades J!!!! A ver cómo organizamos esta festichola y dónde???
Qué llevamos??? Asado, no porque ya hicimos para mis 500!!!!  Otra cosa, propongan... a ver.... qué se les ocurre....?????
Art


----------



## Silvia

*Tanti auguri!
Congratulations!*​


----------



## belén

Jacinta, wow, ya son 1000, como pasan los posts... muchas muchas muchas felicidades!!!!! como no quedo nada de comida de las fiestas de Qxu y Art (nos lo comimos todo todo todo ñam ñam) pues hay que organizarse otra vez para que no falte nada!!!

Un abrazote

Belén


----------



## calzetin

Ya ves Jacinta, tienes 5 veces más que decir que yo...

(es que yo soy una persona de pocas palabras    )



Felicidades (me voy a poner el calzetin de los domingos para un día tan especial  )

Calzetin (de los domingos)


----------



## cuchuflete

Jacinta!

¡Enhora buena!

Ha sido un placer aprender de ti.

Un abrazote aldeano,
Cuchu


----------



## jacinta

calzetin said:
			
		

> Felicidades (me voy a poner el calzetin de los domingos para un día tan especial  )
> 
> Calzetin (de los domingos)




¡Entonces yo me pongo el otro!


----------



## jacinta

Gracias, chicas, chicos,  y ¿por qué no vinieran aquí para celebrar?  Tengo un montón de vino guardado en mi garaje.  Podríamos charlar y comer desvelándonos... Oh, también, ¡me encanta el chocolate!


----------



## ines

jacinta said:
			
		

> Gracias, chicas, chicos,  y ¿por qué no vinieran aquí para celebrar?  Tengo un montón de vino guardado en mi garaje.  Podríamos charlar y comer desvelándonos... Oh, también, ¡me encanta el chocolate!



Hola, Jacinta, te felicité en el otro foro, pero repito aquí los buenos augurios, sos muy generosa participando y ayudándonos a los foreros. Te invito a celebrar con chocolate de Bariloche (ciudad ubicada al sur de Argentina, famosa por sus chocolates como souvenirs, pero fundamentalmente por sus deportes de invierno), y también unas ricas empanadas criollas, todo regado con un buen vino tinto y como postre, panqueques de dulce de leche. ¿Qué te parece?, ¿aceptás la invitación?


----------



## jacinta

ines said:
			
		

> Hola, Jacinta, te felicité en el otro foro, pero repito aquí los buenos augurios, sos muy generosa participando y ayudándonos a los foreros. Te invito a celebrar con chocolate de Bariloche (ciudad ubicada al sur de Argentina, famosa por sus chocolates como souvenirs, pero fundamentalmente por sus deportes de invierno), y también unas ricas empanadas criollas, todo regado con un buen vino tinto y como postre, panqueques de dulce de leche. ¿Qué te parece?, ¿aceptás la invitación?




¡Por supuesto, Ines!  Me gustaría viajar por todo el mundo a probar chocolate y vino en cada lugar.  No estoy familiarizada con América del sur y algún día vengo (with bells on my toes!)

Saludos y gracias por el invito.


----------



## Magg

Hola Jacinta,

Últimamente me entero la última de todo por falta de tiempo libre, PERO ME ENTERO, así que recibe mi felicitación, aunque sea un poquito tarde.

Este foro ha creado unos vínculos especiales entre muchos de nostros, y espero que podamos seguir celebrándolo con 2000, 3000 ... 10000, etc.. 'posts' más.

Recibe un entrañable saludo,
Magg


----------



## quehuong

Ms. Jacinta,





To You!!!


----------



## dave

Gosh, Jacinta, I've been so busy with stuff the last few days I hadn't noticed this - many congrats! Ha sido un verdadero placer aprender contigo y de ti!
Cheers


----------



## Sharon

CONGRATULATIONS,
****JACINTA!****

 *Thanks for the laughs along the way!*


----------



## jacinta

Man, I guess I'd better get on the ball and learn how to do some graphics!!

Thanks to all for the wonderful thoughts and words and PICTURES.


----------

